# how often do you carry a flashlight



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

I was wondering how often you carry flashlight. I usually carry a mini maglite due to the focusing beam feature. Usually for service calls on boilers etc. What do you guys use?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

jcesar said:


> I was wondering how often you carry flashlight. I usually carry a mini maglite due to the focusing beam feature. Usually for service calls on boilers etc. What do you guys use?


 I do some of my best work in the dark.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I always carry a small flashlight on my hip. I also always have a small screwdriver, (regular and phillips), a small magnet-tipped screwdriver, a pen and a mechanical pencil. The carpenter's pencil is on me only when doing a re-model or new construction.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pelican 2360 on hip. Small but bright maybe 100 lumens. No tool but 16" tape. Every work day. 

Seem funny for service plumber not to carry one.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The Milwaukee light that came in combo kit.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm its actually amazing how often you need that light. Worst case scenario have had the light burn out on me and have had to resort to my phone. Sad...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fenix LD10 on my belt at all times.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Mag- lite led XL50 and I carry it all the time


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Dewalt 18v snake light is the first item off the truck with me every time.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've tried carrying flashlights, but either lose them or forget them. Quite often I use the always-on flash/video recording light on my Blackberry. I have it set to a convenience key so all I have to do is push a button.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a fat, bright, stubby one lol.I don't know the name of it and I never leave to a job without it. If for some reason I have a brain fart and forget it, I use a flashlight app.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> i have a fat, bright, stubby one



twss


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I almost allways have one of those little cheap headlights strapped to my hat, in addition to a little 2 C cell LED flashlight, my Milwaukee 18v Li-ion light, and then if I really need to illuminate something, I break out my custom light, one of those cheapie 6v powered spotlights, that has 14 volts worth of A123 cells, and an HID bulb and ballast out of a car. About 6,000 lumens


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A small led flashlight here, a mag light. It is about 6 inches long and 1inch wide. It comes in handy and fits right in my pocket.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I get these three packs of flashlights with Duracells for $ 20.00 at Costco.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I walk into every job carrying the light from my Ridgid 18V Combo...
I want to be able to see what I'm going to be working on...

After I look at the job I'll decide what lighting I need to bring in if any...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I always, for the most part my choice of "drug" is a Milwaukee 18-Volt flashlight:yes::yes:


----------



## deca (Nov 11, 2011)

I carry one of those head lamps goes around your hat or forehead. don"t know how you hold a 18volt flash light with your mouth.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deca said:


> don"t know how you hold a 18volt flash light with your mouth.


I don't put anything in my mouth while I work on drain pipes... 

But I can put it down, swivel the head, and focus the beam so I don't have to hold it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

jcesar said:


> I was wondering how often you carry flashlight. I usually carry a mini maglite due to the focusing beam feature. Usually for service calls on boilers etc. What do you guys use?


I always have either my EagleTac T20C2 MKII or my Olight M21 Warrior with me. Both are excellent lights. I run 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable cells in them.

Hate to tell ya, but any decent LED flashlight is about a million percent better than any Maglite. Granted, they're also five or six times the price of a Mag...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I always have my Ryobi 18v flashlight with me. A good light tells the truth in most any situation. It's one thing that seperates us from the typical ho, they think they know what the problem is, but never put some light on the subject. Money in my pocket. I use a head strap light for such as digging rusted off shower arm threads out of the riser 90.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

futz said:


> I always have either my EagleTac T20C2 MKII or my Olight M21 Warrior with me. Both are excellent lights. I run 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable cells in them.
> 
> Hate to tell ya, but any decent LED flashlight is about a million percent better than any Maglite. Granted, they're also five or six times the price of a Mag...



I might look into these led options. Sometimes dropping a liner can be difficult if you can't really see an obstruction that's farther than your light can illuminate for ya. Just saying


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I always carry a mini mag lite on my belt in a sheath it has a L.E.D. Bulb in it and uses two aa batteries and is bright as hell!!! I put it on in the mornin when I get dressed... And its second nature to have it on my side!!! If I need lite for a long time then il get my 18 volt !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Fenix LD10 on my belt at all times.


How do you like that fenix??? Iv been thinking of upgrading from my led mag lite!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Maglite charger with LED. They are great for finding revents from a roof.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you like that fenix??? Iv been thinking of upgrading from my led mag lite!!!


IMO, the Fenix lights are the best light for the money. You can get most of their lights that run on AA batteries. My lights go through hell, and I have not had 1 issue with Fenix lights. Great lights, priced right.

If we were in the dark, and I turned on the little LD10 that runs on 1 AA battery, you would be going dammmmmmmn.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want a killer flashlight I suggest you try a Streamlight Litebox. Borrowed that one from the fire service.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> IMO, the Fenix lights are the best light for the money. You can get most of their lights that run on AA batteries. My lights go through hell, and I have not had 1 issue with Fenix lights. Great lights, priced right.
> 
> If we were in the dark, and I turned on the little LD10 that runs on 1 AA battery, you would be going dammmmmmmn.


You get it at a big box store???


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You get it at a big box store???


You may have to look online, I got mine at a pawn shop here, they have a rep. that comes around.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I checked them out online. Thers a law enforcement place here that deals with high end flash lights. I bet they mite carry them!!! Thanks


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

LAPolicegear.com is a place to buy them at good prices.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you like that fenix??? Iv been thinking of upgrading from my led mag lite!!!


Fenix makes nice lights. I have three.

4Sevens, JETBeam and Nitecore all make very good lights too. I have a couple 4Sevens (dithering over buying another), one JETBeam and one Nitecore.


----------



## shrthing (Nov 19, 2011)

I carry mine always when I don't need it and never when I do. Aint life grand


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

princetontec headlamp at all times never go on a call without it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

18v dewalt snake lamp. For looking down vents, a regular mirror


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> 18v dewalt snake lamp. For looking down vents, a regular mirror


But that's only during daytime.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

High end flashlights... Galls.com


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milwaukee 18v li-ion for service calls. Corded twin-florescent drop light for really dark situations.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Surefire and pelican are great lights, nice to have a rechargeable base with an inverter in the van also


----------



## jointrunner (Nov 20, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Surefire and pelican are great lights, nice to have a rechargeable base with an inverter in the van also


I have a nice collection(sickness) of surefire lights.  I got on a kick for a couple days,ebay can be dangerous


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Streamlite Strion LED on the belt all day.

There's times I'm not working or wearing it, I still reach for it.

The charger is mounted in the truck.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

jcesar said:


> I was wondering how often you carry flashlight. I usually carry a mini maglite due to the focusing beam feature. Usually for service calls on boilers etc. What do you guys use?


Every plumber should have a flashlight on his person. Our jobs are not usually in lit up areas of the home. I always carry a led mag light have a small neon yellow led flashlight and a clip on light for a ball cap for when I need both hands.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Streamlite Strion LED on the belt all day.
> 
> There's times I'm not working or wearing it, I still reach for it.
> 
> The charger is mounted in the truck.


StreamLight makes some nice stuff...
I have a StreamLight LiteBox that I use for a lot of jobs in low light areas...
A 20 watt flood with 3,000 candela of light 3 1/2 hours on a full charge is nice... The 8 watt will do 9 hours...

There is an upgrade that I might buy soon to replace the bulb with LED's that is available on newer models...

High: 4,000 candela (Peak Beam Intensity), 615 lumens, up to 8 hrs.
Low: 2,150 candela (Peak Beam Intensity), 330 lumens, up to 18 hrs.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I used a LiteBox while I was Firefighter, they will put out some serious light.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The litebox is $120 well spent. The fire service got that right. And when they break they are very easy to fix with parts from any auto parts store.


----------



## 2266bill (Nov 27, 2011)

Same thing, never leave home with out it.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

440 channel locks in back pocket with 6 in one screwdriver. 2 cell maglight in hand with my leatherman always on my belt. every call, everytime.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

liquid plumber said:


> 440 channel locks in back pocket with 6 in one screwdriver. 2 cell maglight in hand with my leatherman always on my belt. every call, everytime.


Lol have you tried the milwakee 12 in one.? It even has three different kinds of nut drivers for those clamps.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Yikes.... 12 in one, what will they come up with next. I think i had seen somethin like that from lennox with a few extry nut driver sizes.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> StreamLight makes some nice stuff...
> I have a StreamLight LiteBox that I use for a lot of jobs in low light areas...
> A 20 watt flood with 3,000 candela of light 3 1/2 hours on a full charge is nice... The 8 watt will do 9 hours...
> 
> ...


I'm looking but were do you buy these ??


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OOPPSSSS ,,, never mind found them !!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I used a LiteBox while I was Firefighter, they will put out some serious light.


Yep that's where I learned about them...

The beating they took on the fireground and the amount of light they give off can't be beat...



Cal said:


> I'm looking but were do you buy these ??


This is probably one of the better outfits to get them from...
http://www.galls.com

You definitely want the floodlight for a work light...
The spot is good for night hunting though....:laughing:


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had mine for ~2 years. Bought a good set of 4 rechargeable AAA batteries and I've never had an issue. 










It's great for working on the cars as well... except my mechanic buddy has to learn that you don't put the plumber's penlight in your mouth to hold it...


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*single AA LED*

I never leave home without my tiny little flashlight in my front pocket. That and my Leatherman is with me always


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Always in me pocket! Go Android!
:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mag lite mini. Now I got a colmen max. Always at work on my belt. And my iPhone torch app


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Redwood said:


> StreamLight makes some nice stuff...
> I have a StreamLight LiteBox that I use for a lot of jobs in low light areas...
> A 20 watt flood with 3,000 candela of light 3 1/2 hours on a full charge is nice... The 8 watt will do 9 hours...
> 
> ...


We have one of the led flood lights on our ambulance. It is an amazing light! We have a couple dozen of the oldschool lightboxes on other firetrucks and they do good with new batteries, but ours stay on charge more than they are used and that is hard on the batteries, we only get a few years out of the batteries before the battery life is almost nothing!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I carry a streamlight protac 2L on my belt at all times! Great light IMHO


----------

